# NanoAVR: 7.1/5.1 vs. 2-channel



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the looks of the NanoAVR from MiniDSP. It checks a box that has been a slight concern for me. Pioneer throws away LFE content below the x-over selected rather than mixing back into the mains. Granted it's a meager portion of the content and truth be told only an issue when a post production sound engineer plays fast and loose with the standards, but it does happen. NanoAVR offers the ability to work around what i see as an oversight. Also I like the greater flexibility in tuning the system.

But what about 2-channel content. I use as BluRay player and a Media Server for my critical content. Two sources to run through a 2 source device - check. Before I had an option to use the MCACC processing for movies and switch to Pure Direct or Direct (to bring in the sub) for 2-channel music. It seems like you'd set the AVR input for the nAVR to Pure Direct and just leave it there but there's this nagging feeling that I'm missing something and I'd be left with buyer's remorse as a consequence.

Thoughts?

GCG


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You can have up to four configurations accessible from the nanoAVR so it should easily handle what you are proposing. See: http://www.stereophile.com/content/music-round-67


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Oops, missed that. Simple enough. 

OK, one last thing. Can anyone tell me how I determine if any remote I have conforms to one of the accepted standards?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

GCG said:


> Oops, missed that. Simple enough.
> 
> OK, one last thing. Can anyone tell me how I determine if any remote I have conforms to one of the accepted standards?


You should check your user's manual or ask Pioneer what RC protocol your device uses.


----------

